# Heating a Nano Tank



## nsducktoller (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a 2.5 gallon tank with a betta in it. It resides in my kids' room which is a little on the cool side, so I want to heat it. I got a 10 watt heater (actually rated for this tank!) but it keeps the water at about 86 degrees F which I feel is too warm. I thought perhaps the heater had a faulty thermostat since it is supposed to be factory preset to 78 F and exchanged it, but the new heater also keeps the tank at 86 F. If I leave on the incandescent bulb over the tank it heats it to about 74 to 76 degrees but I don't really want to have the light on constantly (don't fish need a day/night cycle too?)
What is the best I can do for this fish? What do other people with nano tanks do?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think people have used this little heater with some success:

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/hy-ht001/Hydor+Mini+Heater+(7.5+Watt).html


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

nsducktoller said:


> I have a 2.5 gallon tank with a betta in it. It resides in my kids' room which is a little on the cool side, so I want to heat it. I got a 10 watt heater (actually rated for this tank!) but it keeps the water at about 86 degrees F which I feel is too warm. I thought perhaps the heater had a faulty thermostat since it is supposed to be factory preset to 78 F and exchanged it, but the new heater also keeps the tank at 86 F. If I leave on the incandescent bulb over the tank it heats it to about 74 to 76 degrees but I don't really want to have the light on constantly (don't fish need a day/night cycle too?)
> What is the best I can do for this fish? What do other people with nano tanks do?


Which heater did you buy that is causing the problem? I ask because I'm looking at getting a 2.5g or 5g.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

http://m.petsmart.com/mt/www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792732

That's the heater I use it works great


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

i never used a heater in my betta tank, had a 2g regular tank and a 2.5g fluval spec. I think betta is really good in adapting to water temp as long as they are quite constant throughout the day. Good water filtration is what keeps betta healthy from my experience. But of course, i do live in a condo so my room is pretty warm compare to an unheated house/basement


----------



## nsducktoller (Oct 29, 2008)

This is the first heater that I used: http://www.bigalspets.ca/Marineland-Mini-Heater-10-Watt/dp/B0037PJMMC

The second one is made by Aqueon, also a 10 watt heater.


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

nsducktoller said:


> This is the first heater that I used: http://www.bigalspets.ca/Marineland-Mini-Heater-10-Watt/dp/B0037PJMMC
> 
> The second one is made by Aqueon, also a 10 watt heater.


Thanks, thats the one I was looking at (Marineland).

Out of curiosity, you said you tried 2 heaters, did you try 2 thermometers?


----------



## nsducktoller (Oct 29, 2008)

Good point. I did indeed check with different thermometers, and both gave the same readings.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I forget the one I got for my GF's 2.5gal betta tank but it does get cool in our place this time of year, so I put one in. The first I tried almost fried him though cause it was one of the un-adjustable ones. Get one that you can adjust so you can set the temp and monitor the actual water temps. The ones you can't set suck.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I use the cheap Tetra pre-set heater. Worked fine for keeping RCS and plants.


----------

